# Finding the Styrofoam Cooler



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

There are strays living near me. All have been spayed or neutered, but one. I am trying to get a shelter together for them. I got one of those plastic storage tubs with the plastic cover and cut a hole in the front for an entrance. I put blankets inside. I can't find a styrofoam cooler big enough to fit in the tub. I am in the southeast and wonder if the tub and blankets are enough? If not, where are you finding the big coolers? On another note, how many cats are you all figuring in for fitting in these tubs? I am new to this and wondered if a few could huddle together inside one. These cats have been out in earlier winters without help, so I have been told. I don't know how they made it unless it is because extreme temperatures for here are not as low as other areas.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

When I made my latest shelter. The coolers were already cycled out for the season. I just went to Lowes and bought a sheet of foam insulation, cut to fit and edged it with duct tape.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

When I made my latest shelter. The coolers were already cycled out for the season. I just went to Lowes and bought a sheet of foam insulation, cut to fit and edged it with duct tape. 

sort of like this one. I actually didn't use 2 totes though

http://www.daneferals.org/info/file?file=12761.pdf

edit.. not sure why this double posted...


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy the sheet of insulated Styrofoam at Lowe's that have a foil backing cut to fit the tote and tape the sides with duct tape. Also cut a the Styrofoam for the top then place the tote lid back on. I also buy the cat door and use duct tape to keep the rain and wind out, this is optional. Then fill the tote with straws not hay as it wont be wet like hay or blankets. You can see how I did this on this link
http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/305114-pics-feral-cats-shelter.html


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

The foil backing should face where the cat will be inside as it will radiate the heat from the cat and keep it warm. In my experience if you are dealing with adult ferals they dont like to share shelter with anyone else unless they go together and are friends.


----------

